# Shooting Bench



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is the shooting bench I made this week. Mostly scrap and leftover material. Frame is 2X stock, table is wafer board. The only thing I bought was the hinges and a small spring to keep the top clamped down. It worked good, but I do plan to build a better rest.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

OK that is not what came into my mind when I read shooting bench... I was thinking of something used when planing a board. :laughing:

Nice job anyway. Looks like it will provide a steady rest for the weapon.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks like a very steady platform. I bet it works good. Great job. Johnnie, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I like it, well thought out.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

> I was thinking of something used when planing a board.


Hmmm, not sure what you mean......but it does work pretty good. Better than climbing in and out of the bed of my truck.


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice bench. I see you're a lefty.

Will it hold sand bags? You might want to build a weighted base with a slot to sit your front rests into.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another type of shooting board is a jig that holds a board that you use with a hand plane to refine miters with. The plane slides back and forth. That is what we were thinking about till we saw your pictures.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another type of shooting board is a jig that has a rabbet that holds a hand plane that is used to refine miters. The board is held at a perfect angle, and the plane slides back and forth cutting the miter. 

Sorry for the double post. My phone was messing up and I thought the first one did not go through. Again, sorry.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, OK. I have never heard of that kind of shooting bench. 

Theobroma - yeah, that part is still a work in progress. I intend to make some kind of rest. Maybe built into the bench, maybe just sandbags. I am a lefty, but I want to make it useable for anyone. In out shooting group there is several lefties. It gets interesting sometimes. Last year we had one of us, (not me) hand throw a clay pigeon into a windshield of someone's new car. Car was OK, he was pretty embarrassed....


----------

